# Hymenopus Coronatus



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

I was going to wait until she had 3 weeks as adult (as some people said), but I was afraid the male could die so, yesterday at night (my female was 2 weeks and 1 day as adult, )I try to mate them.

But I was unsure how to mate them so I did something like Rick´s post "My technique for mating mantids " and I think It worked.

saludos

Arturo Garcia


----------



## Nepfreak (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not an experienced keeper, but it certainly looks like it worked to me! Congrats!


----------



## myzticalboi (Sep 8, 2010)

congrats! Looks like a connection!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, I was waiting for them to separete, but after one hour I prefer going to sleep, and at the morning they were still connected, I hope after I´ll arrive home at night, the male is still alive.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Man, look at that size difference!

-Kevin


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations! You've just mated one of the most sought after species in the hobby! =)


----------



## ismart (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats man! Hope she lays you many ooths!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to mate mine! Your female is gorgeous!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to mate mine! Your female is gorgeous!


She has really beautiful colors, I got her from Polk21. Also I had 2 more nymphs from Becky but no males


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 8, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> She has really beautiful colors, I got her from Polk21. Also I had 2 more nymphs from Becky but no males


That's exactly opposite of what it seemed to be for quite a few of us! We all had males and no females. I got lucky and a very nice person helped me with a female. She's a subadult right now. I'm waiting for her to molt again


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

and your male is... adult also?? I need a subadult.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2010)

She is so fat, did u feed her a human? :lol:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 9, 2010)

Lately I was feedin her every day a cricket or two, in the weekend I fed her with bees, flies, moth, I wanted her to be ready ASAP.

saludos


----------



## manzano167 (Sep 9, 2010)

is the male still alive


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2010)

Good job! Those can often be difficult to breed. Sometimes with those I find it easiest to just put the male on the females back.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, He´s still alive, He wanted more fun, they begun mating at 1 am, and at 6 am that I woke up, they were still connected, then I arrived at 10 pm and the male was over the female, but not connected. So I put him apart, cause I thought the female didn´t want more fun (even the male was drumming her back). I belive the male knew that It could be the first and last girl He was going to met.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 9, 2010)

Rick said:


> Good job! Those can often be difficult to breed. Sometimes with those I find it easiest to just put the male on the females back.


Thank you all, I´ve been reading a lot from all of you.

I was very nervous at first and so happy later. The male at first seems that He was going to do nothbing, I thought the female needed more time to be receptive, but after the female started to move, the male started to aproach very slowly, I made her move, and He was geting closer, then after a while He was touching with his antennas the back of the female. Then He put one arm over her wing, then one leg (I tought he was going to jump or something), then I made her move a little and the male made the movement, the female was going to see him, but I tried to distract her (now that I read this I think I was just nervous, may be they didn´t need all that, but I got just that male). Then the male started to tap her back, and with that taps She "begun to be receptive".


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2010)

Now all shes gotta do is lay!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 9, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> Thank you all, I´ve been reading a lot from all of you.
> 
> I was very nervous at first and so happy later. The male at first seems that He was going to do nothbing, I thought the female needed more time to be receptive, but after the female started to move, the male started to aproach very slowly, I made her move, and He was geting closer, then after a while He was touching with his antennas the back of the female. Then He put one arm over her wing, then one leg (I tought he was going to jump or something), then I made her move a little and the male made the movement, the female was going to see him, but I tried to distract her (now that I read this I think I was just nervous, may be they didn´t need all that, but I got just that male). Then the male started to tap her back, and with that taps She "begun to be receptive".


I really appreciate you being descriptive about your process! I'm soaking it all in to prepare for my female to become a woman! :lol:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 29, 2010)

after they mated that time, they mated once more time the week after. Yesterday my female laid an ooth over the mesh  , but now I would like to know if I leave the ooth there or try to put it apart, if try to put it apart... can I take the ooth out of the mesh?, or just cut the mesh?, do I keep the ooth as the mantid?? At night the temp could drop to 59°F, but I use an infrared lamp, yesterday I put it near the ooth but not that close to burn it.

Arturo


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 29, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> after they mated that time, they mated once more time the week after. Yesterday my female laid an ooth over the mesh  , but now I would like to know if I leave the ooth there or try to put it apart, if try to put it apart... can I take the ooth out of the mesh?, or just cut the mesh?, do I keep the ooth as the mantid?? At night the temp could drop to 59°F, but I use an infrared lamp, yesterday I put it near the ooth but not that close to burn it.
> 
> Arturo


If you can remove the ootheca without damaging it, by all means remove it from the mesh after it's hardened over a couple days. However, if you don't think you can get it off without damaging it it would be best to cut it out. You risk damaging the eggs if the ootheca was actually laid around the mesh.


----------



## davestreasurechest (Oct 8, 2010)

how is the ooth doing ? post a pic for us! i wish you the best!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 8, 2010)

I keep mine at 72 and above, I don'tchange temp at night, maybe I should, but don't and I let them dry an them remove them, it is all up to you.


----------

